# Перегрузка пояснично-крестцового сочленения?



## Olga29 (4 Июл 2011)

Здравствуйте!
Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться:
Мне 29 лет
У меня S-образный грудо-поясничный сколиоз 3ст. Занимаюсь плаваньем и поддерживаю спину упражнениями. Последний месяц занималась больше чем обычно, но упражнения делала те же что и раньше. И неделю назад после тренировки появились неприяные ощущения в крестце слева, какое-то напряжение, переходящее выше на мышцу спины, слегка отдает в левое колено, но только когда лежу.
Когда двигаюсь все нормально, хуже всего когда лежу.
Результат КТ L3-S1:
Протрузия 4мм задняя L5-S1
L4-L5 протрузия 3мм
L3- L4 протрузия 2мм
Такой же результат КТ был и полгода назад, когда меня ничего не беспокоило.
Пришла к ортопеду с жалобой на тупую боль слева в крестце, отдающую в левое колено. Он поставил диагноз -Перегрузка пояснично-крестцового сочленения. И выписал кучу таблеток. Заниматься сказал продолжать, но в щадящем режиме.
Подскажите, пожалуйста, что это за "болезнь" такая? И можно как-то без таблеток обойтись?
Спасибо!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Июл 2011)

Диагноза "Перегрузка пояснично-крестцового сочленения" не существует! Для врача очень уж безграмотно(если, конечно, врач в самом деле поставил такой диагноз). Хотя причиной болей как раз и стала чрезмерная физическая нагрузка ("лучшее - враг хорошего").  НПВС, массаж позволят устранить боли.


----------



## Olga29 (4 Июл 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Диагноза "Перегрузка пояснично-крестцового сочленения" не существует! Для врача очень уж безграмотно(если, конечно, врач в самом деле поставил такой диагноз). Хотя причиной болей как раз и стала чрезмерная физическая нагрузка ("лучшее - враг хорошего"). НПВС, массаж позволят устранить боли.



Спасибо большое за ответ! Диагноз врач поставил в усной форме, ничего не написал. Буду искать другого врача 
Скажите, а можно обойтись без таблеток обезбаливающих, а пропить витамины группы В, хондроитин и глюкозамин?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (6 Июл 2011)

Вам бы пройти курс мануальной терапии у грамотного врача. А от витаминов и хондропротекторв в Вашем случае проку мало.


----------



## Olga29 (6 Июл 2011)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Вам бы пройти курс мануальной терапии у грамотного врача. А от витаминов и хондропротекторв в Вашем случае проку мало.


Сейчас я в поисках такого человека, но пока безуспешно


----------

